# New ACLS 2015



## Anjel (Jan 5, 2015)

Possibly the best thing ever.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## Calico (Jan 5, 2015)

This is hilarious considering my instructor tonight did Sesame Street impressions.  It was hard to focus on the lesson after that.


----------



## RevShaw56 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------

